# *TMI* swollen vagina



## espia

so i'm 4 dpo and while checking my CP last night it i was really caught off guard. the walls of my vagina were very swollen compared to the rest of my cycle, even right at the vaginal entrance.

i did a google search and i've seen a few sites saying it could be a very early pregnancy symptom (from other users) but i've never heard of it.

what do you girls think? symptom of pregnancy or a yeast infection or something? (i have creamy CM but nothing out of the norm)

:wacko:


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm i had this when i had a yeast infection.. but only u will know how your body works x


----------



## Adela Quested

I have had this the past few days or so (must be about 10 DPO now I think). I haven't googled but don't see or suspect any signs of infection.

I am doing my best not to symptom-spot but something is definitely going on here!!!


----------



## espia

like i said, caught me totally off guard. i am familiar with how it feels down there and this is out of the norm! i really don't think i have an infection...

we will see, i suppose! thanks for the replies.

anyone else???


----------



## his_belle

I had the crazy thought that mine felt swollen yesterday, too.
Not a TON, but feels more swollen than before. I thought maybe I was just crazy.
I don't have any signs of an infection..


----------



## espia

how many dpo are you his_belle??


----------



## his_belle

15 DPO, Af was due on Monday


----------



## his_belle

Ok. So I just checked my cervix again..
It's high- I could barely feel it, and my v. definitely feels more swollen than the past few days. 

Maybe I o'd late and I'm not as many dpo as I think I am....


----------



## espia

my cervix is high too. i could barely reach it. it feels more soft, i think. i'm having creamy cm but not very much today, only when i check cp. 

when are you testing?


----------



## his_belle

I still have quite a bit of CM and it's creamy, too.

I am waiting til Saturday. I can't bear to look at another :bfn: so soon!


----------



## his_belle

espia! another fellow Canadian! yay!


----------



## espia

ohhh fingers crossed for BFPs! i am going to test at 9dpo (nov 16th) and then at 14dpo (nov 21st). i had a chemical this summer and i'm a little hesitant but super excited!

yay, for canadians! i'm from newfoundland.

good luck ladies!


----------



## his_belle

when is your AF due?
I got so excited when it didn't arrive Monday and yesterday and again this morning, but after all :bfn: so far, I am just feeling down.


I am excited for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## espia

i've always been a 30 day cycle, but in august i had a chemical and spotting for 7 weeks after. my first cycle after the spotting was 36 days. this is the second cycle... so i have no idea how long it will be or when i'm due! i ovulated day 19 and now i'm 4dpo.

don't get your hopes down! some people take a lot longer to get their hcg levels up, that's why there's a huge range as to what's considered normal. i reeeeeally hope you get a bfp!


----------



## his_belle

goodness, that's quite the journey you have been on! :hugs:

I am trying as best I can to stay positive! My tummy is feeling a little crampy to the right...hope its not AF. I scooted to the bathroom as quick as I could, and no sign of her yet......

So you're testing in 5 days then?


----------



## espia

yeah, i'll try the first test in 5 days. i'm addicted, haha.

ohhh, i hate spotting that first bit of red. so depressing :(

fingers crossed for you! and i'll keep you posted!


----------



## his_belle

hahha I am a poas-addict!
so far no spotting or anything, so I am remaining hopeful! 

try hold off on testing as long as you can... said the kettle to the pot!:rofl:


----------



## espia

i know! i would recommend to anyone to at least wait until 14dpo! buttttt, i don't think i can do it myself. terrible! ;)


----------



## vaniilla

espia said:


> so i'm 4 dpo and while checking my CP last night it i was really caught off guard. the walls of my vagina were very swollen compared to the rest of my cycle, even right at the vaginal entrance.
> 
> i did a google search and i've seen a few sites saying it could be a very early pregnancy symptom (from other users) but i've never heard of it.
> 
> what do you girls think? symptom of pregnancy or a yeast infection or something? (i have creamy CM but nothing out of the norm)
> 
> :wacko:

hey I've heard this is a sympton as its a sign of your cervix changing position, or at least I think so :)

xxxxx :hug:


----------



## espia

good to hear! i will keep my fingers crossed. eeeek!!!

:D


----------



## espia

vaniilla, are you testing in 10 days too?


----------



## Adela Quested

Oh Vaniilla, I hope you are right!

I don't have any HPTs so I am going to have to hold off testing - ordered some internet cheapies but they probably won't arrive for at least a week. If I get desperate I'll go to the shop but it's so much easier to resist temptation if you don't have them in the house!


----------



## vaniilla

espia said:


> vaniilla, are you testing in 10 days too?

yeaaa :) thats if AF doesn't come before then!!! typical that I had a normal cycle before ttc!!! good luck to both of us to keep :witch: away!!!! have you already bought tests? 

hey adela quested best of luck!!!! where online can you buy HPT's? I'm a bit wary of online shopping so I'm not sure where to get them :/ 

btw ladies you're most fertile in the morning so test first thing when you wake up (if you didn't already know that) I read it in a pregnancy book I bought :)

best of luck to all :D

:dust:

xxxxxxx


----------



## espia

yes i have 2 here and i'm SO tempted. saturday nov 21st. can't wait!

stay away af!!!


----------



## his_belle

I really hope that it is a sign ladies!
I keep getting excited because AF is late, and then a bfn knocks me down!
:nope:

I am going to hold off on testing again until AF is about a week late


----------



## vaniilla

his_belle said:


> I really hope that it is a sign ladies!
> I keep getting excited because AF is late, and then a bfn knocks me down!
> :nope:
> 
> I am going to hold off on testing again until AF is about a week late

awwww I know what you mean, I'm doing the same thing. good luck :) this month will be the month!!!! xxxx


----------



## Adela Quested

I bought my first batch (OPKs + HPTs) through a Dutch site, but have just ordered some more from eBay from a UK seller. Before my first purchase I was a bit unsure of what the quality would be, but after doing research I found out that many of the internet cheapies are just as good quality as the test you'd take at the doctor. Plus there is far less packaging (just a sachet with a no-frills strip) which I like, such a waste of heaps of plastic for something you'll chuck in the bin within 30 mins! (Or not, from what I read on here from women who have used strips lying around all over the place :haha:)

I buy heaps of stuff online; the weakest link in the chain is usually the postal system, most online sellers are 100% reliable. You just have to be careful when buying appliances etc, to buy from a reputable, secure site, use a credit card if poss (gives you better cover) and have proper postal insurance. I've even bought a juicer from the UK and a SAD lamp from Germany and had brilliant experiences with both.

If buying from eBay, check out the seller's feedback, are they padding their postal costs, and so on; but when spending small amounts like for HPTs, you can't go TOO far wrong ... worst case you've lost five quid.

I CANNOT WAIT TO :test: aaargh! I keep going from thinking, you know what, I really think I am pg, to "No, there's no way", and now I just don't know what to think! :wacko: lol.


----------



## vaniilla

Adela Quested said:


> I bought my first batch (OPKs + HPTs) through a Dutch site, but have just ordered some more from eBay from a UK seller. Before my first purchase I was a bit unsure of what the quality would be, but after doing research I found out that many of the internet cheapies are just as good quality as the test you'd take at the doctor. Plus there is far less packaging (just a sachet with a no-frills strip) which I like, such a waste of heaps of plastic for something you'll chuck in the bin within 30 mins! (Or not, from what I read on here from women who have used strips lying around all over the place :haha:)
> 
> I buy heaps of stuff online; the weakest link in the chain is usually the postal system, most online sellers are 100% reliable. You just have to be careful when buying appliances etc, to buy from a reputable, secure site, use a credit card if poss (gives you better cover) and have proper postal insurance. I've even bought a juicer from the UK and a SAD lamp from Germany and had brilliant experiences with both.
> 
> If buying from eBay, check out the seller's feedback, are they padding their postal costs, and so on; but when spending small amounts like for HPTs, you can't go TOO far wrong ... worst case you've lost five quid.
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT TO :test: aaargh! I keep going from thinking, you know what, I really think I am pg, to "No, there's no way", and now I just don't know what to think! :wacko: lol.

thanks thats a pretty good idea I will definetly check out getting them online tonight and try and persuade my oh to get them for me  I cant wait to test either!!! It feels like a lifetime between cycles. *sigh* I have been so hyper all down but I'm finally on a downer again!!!! I dont know what to think either! its like people say contradicting things for example, if you have a gut feeling that you could be pregnant then you are, then some say that its when you least think it that you are!!! AHHHFOKPFGOKFG lol I'm driving my oh mad, I keep having mood swings :( all this mood shifting is so irratable.

I remember I used to leave tests lying around everywhere including at my oh's house before we moved out lol luckily I would find them soon or his mum would have been in for a big shock :muaha: :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------

